# [gelöst]revdep-rebuild:Unable to proceed

## oliver2104

Hallo,

hab ein System-Update gemacht :

```

emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse world

```

gefolgt von

```

emerge --depclean

```

und zum Abschluß

```

revdep-rebuild

```

da kommt dann die folgende Ausgabe:

```

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Found existing 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Found existing 2_ldpath.rr.

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

 * Found existing 3_broken.rr.

 * Assigning files to packages

 *  !!! /usr/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/i686-linux/gdal.backup.0000 not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/i686-linux/gdal.backup.0000 -> (none)

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Found some broken files, but none of them were associated with known package

 * Unable to proceed with automatic repairs.

 * The broken files are listed in 4_owners.rr

```

Frag mich jetzt, ist das so OK oder sollte ich was nachbessern? (System läuft eigentlich wieder problemlos)

Bitte um HilfeLast edited by oliver2104 on Sun Sep 16, 2012 9:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *oliver2104 wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Ich hatte da auch immer mal so Backup Dateien/Ordner. Denke einmal das irgend ein Programm diese selber anlegt.

Ich für meinen Teil habe diese immer gelöscht wenn revdep-rebuild gemeckert hat wenn so eine Backup aufgetaucht ist 

die zu keinem Installierten ebuild gehört, und hatte auch nie Probleme. Kannst ja auch einfach nur zu Testzwecken  

verschieben.

MfG

----------

## Josef.95

 *oliver2104 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> * Found existing 1_files.rr 
> ```
> ...

  Es gab bei dir wahrscheinlich irgendwann mal ein revdep-rebuild welches nicht vollständig erfolgreich zu ende merged werden konnte - und genau diese noch nicht erfolgreich korrigierten Pakete merkt sich revdep-rebuild im Cache, und wird diese immer wieder versuchen zu re-emergen (auch dann, wenn es das Paket eventuell schon gar nicht mehr gibt).

Versuche es am besten zunächst erst mal mit einem komplett neuen Check (mit der i Option) --> 

```
revdep-rebuild -i
```

Genaueres findet sich dazu in "man revdep-rebuild"

----------

## oliver2104

hab die datei /usr/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/i686-linux/gdal.backup.0000

einfach gelöscht  ebenso wie alle *.rr Dateien unter /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/

und revdep-rebuild -i gestartet.

das Ergebnis schaut gut aus :

```

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 100% ]                 

 * Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.

```

vielen Dank

----------

